# Pictures from Donnington



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome day, Awesome Skylines (and Ferrari ) and Awesome people 

Thank you GTROC :smokin: 

Here are some pics... Enjoy





































Here is a link to the rest of the pictures from Donnington - as promised...

Fifth National Skyline Meet pictures 

Hi-Res versions available.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Some nice shots there Dan, I'm glad you took a load of photos because I certainly didn't get around to it


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey Dan,

Nice pics. Was nice to meet you and dad yesterday.
Hope you got home well.

Cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cem,

Thanks for that matey 
It was very nice to meet you too, trip home was ok, quite a bit of rain, traffic on the M1 - apart from that it was smooth sailing so to speak


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

hurry up an get on msn and send me some high res pics lad!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Nice pics Dan!!*

Might have to get you to do me a copy of all those.I didnt take that many.
I'll do you a swap for the software  :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Hiya Paul, really good to meet you yesterday! 

I will stick them all on a disc and send them to ya :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bassman said:


> Some nice shots there Dan, I'm glad you took a load of photos because I certainly didn't get around to it


lol, Cheers Martin, I did go a bit psycho with the camera


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics Dan, thanks for sharing :smokin:


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

I think everyones impressed, and once again thank you Dan - great pic's like the tunnel shot as well, it looks like you've just jumped to light speed


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome pics 
Where do you go to get the high res versions?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Who's is this engine bay ?


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

There are some great images there considering the weather made the light so dull! Nice one


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Hi everyone - Thanks for the kind words, greatly appreciated 

Piggaz, if you PM me your email address I can send you the Hi-Res versions.

Jason, I'm not too sure whose engine bay it is - the guy had a Skyline sun strip, 17 or 18" spoke wheels I think.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Who's is this?









It gorgeous  

what bumper is that?


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

I think it's the guy from www.whifbitz.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's gorgeous


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I have to have that bumper :smokin: ....any ideas who makes it?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I _think_ it's made by JUN


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The guy from whifbit.......

The same guy who felt fully entitled to milk the users of this forum for his business whilst offering nothing in return.

Does he have a banner add??
Does he help out members of this forum with advice??
Is he well known for his skyline connections and knowhow??
Is he even a regular poster and contributor to this site like Alex, Dan or some of the other peeps who are turning their hobbies into businesses??

That'll be my order for a heap of goodies cancelled and given to someone who doesnt just use the biggest get together of our marque and club as a tacky leaflet dropping exercise.

J.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

he's one cheeky git! 

Is he actually on the register?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't hold back James  

Yes, he is on here. Paul W.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Use the biggest get together of our marque and club as a tacky leaflet dropping exercise.


Did he actually do the leaflet thing, like under window wipers ?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep,

Sorry Dave, you obviously dont agree, but in my eyes a company as established as Paul Whiffins (I know he is a member here, but hardly ever posts unless to advertise a car or parts he has for sale) can afford to take out a banner add if they feel that we are a suitable marketplace for their wares.

Alternatively, dont stick a flyer under my wiper and I wont call it grasping.

I prefer to support companies that support this site where possible - thats the way the net works.

J.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Yep,
> 
> Sorry Dave, you obviously dont agree, but in my eyes a company as established as Paul Whiffins (I know he is a member here, but hardly ever posts unless to advertise a car or parts he has for sale) can afford to take out a banner add if they feel that we are a suitable marketplace for their wares.
> 
> ...



Agreed 

Was anything said to him on Sunday?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I would have !!!   

But alas he had gone by the time I came back to my car and found it had been "modified" !!! lol

J.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Send it back to him for recycling and don't pay the postage. Keep the planet green I say


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

oops did I start something


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Hmmm interesting*

Abbey Motorsport, Sterte Garage and Serious Performance all attended the day yet none of them thought it appropriate to advertise their services. Of those that couldn't make it I was never approached to do any sort of sponsorship or promotion.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

This is outrageous, I've been snubbed at a meeting yet again.....


































No flyer under my wiper  

Vincenzo


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

John,
Maybe you should adopt Cem's technique of 'invoicing in arrears'


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

Dont worry Wilf, you havent started anything, this was a convenient place to raise this issue amongst people who actually attended the day to gauge opinion.

I think Cem had already noticed and wasnt amused tbh.

J.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I had loads of Cusco Flyers, but I didnt inflict them on any one.



(It realy anoys me, I dont want some Flyer under the wiper)
If they want to promote, why not talk to people . . . 

Nigel


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I am bit in the middle. Whereas I agree with you that it is a bit off to do it, I am used to going to shows and getting leaflets under the wiper. I just bin them and sometimes without even looking at them. I use word of mouth recommendations thank you  
It would have been nice to ask John and Claire first though.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> It would have been nice to ask John and Claire first though.


IT would have been nice/It should have happened - BUT IT DIDN'T  
Having said that the answer would have been "no"

I am still waiting on an e-mail from the culprits about taking out a banner ad for the Skyline/GTR Register Forum or advertising in the Club's magazine.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, yes I did notice and did wonder!
It's a bit off, but business is business I guess. 
Funnily enough they are the closest people to me and I do need some bits doing on the GTR, but it kind of put me off a bit (that and I would prefer a very experienced well known tuner recommended by the club to work on the car I guess).
T


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I though it was a bit off - I was sat in my car as he came past and I didn't get one. In all honesty I thought he was somebody being oppotunistic, but didn't realise it was A) someone from the fourm or B) A Skyline owner

Simon


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Right guys sorry if we have affended you, but it was not intentional. I am going into business with Paul Wiffin and we thought it would be a good oppotunity to let you guys know that his is expanding the business.

We need to get some kind of response from the GTR guys before we can take out a banner, Cem has contacted us about advertising and we will take this up when we have established ourselfs.

True paul is not a regular poster but he is mainly with the supra guys !
But I am always on here and have given advise when peope have needed it !

We spoke to afew people there, but everyone seemed to be in there own little groups.

Once again sorry for the people we upset but I hope u can forgive and forget 

As for the R33 we came in that is mine and it is a modded 400r bumper.

Regards
Darren


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz,
YHPM


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

haven't got nothing


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I've always been actively against people seeking financial gain from non-commercial club meets and events and will always try to combat it.
One of my best friends is both a GTR Register banner advertiser (Serious Performance) and pays for the privilege and refrains from selling wares at club events.

Great to see Dan reply amicably, look forward to seeing you guys on board. (no pun intended)

Cem


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I dont see anything wrong with putting a leaflet under wipers, at the end of the day you get them through your door at home why dont any1 complain about that, and that shouldnt put down there skills because they put a load of leaflets out.  

(my thoughts on the matter, sorry if you dont agree)

Tony :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont want leaflets through my door either !! And I think a vast majority of people would agree with this given the number of houses you see with the "No Junk Mail please" stickers (which inevitably get ignored).

I am pleased Daz has put his hand up and apologised for the mistake, and fair play for that. The point is a simple one - if you use the club to further your business the least you could do is put a little something back into the club for the contacts. If you were top approach a DVLA based research company and asked to buy a database of all the skyline owners in the UK and what places they congregate you would pay alot of money for the former, and not have a clue about the latter.

Use the money saved from the leafleting to pay for a banner or an extra bit of discount for club members !! Thats the way to earn respect and customer satisfaction.

J.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Well, now thats all cleared up...*

Hope you enjoyed the pics! 

As I said, If anyone would like the Hi-Res versions feel free to PM me


----------

